# Please Critique My Horse!



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Those pictures can't really be critiqued. You need side shots of her standing square, a shot from behind (of her bum and back legs) and a shot from the front.

She's really pretty though =]


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of her standing square?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

I am going to be taking some pictures of her this weekent and posting them, probably on saturday. Look back then. Thanks.


----------

